# Laufschrift von unten nach oben



## mtvrheinwacht (13. November 2008)

Erst einmal vielen dank an Sven Mintel.

jetzt bin ich hier und hoffe auf hilfe, da ich null anung habe von php oder sowas ich baue meine webseite mit frontpage mehr kann ich nicht, aber ich möchte unbedingt eine laufschrift haben so ein kasten von unten nach oben um informationen dort rein zu schreiben aber wie wo geht das bitte helft mir.
ich habe versucht etwas zu kopieren und in front ein zu bauen aber das geht nicht und ich habe null ahnung bitte helft mir doch ihr seit bestimmt alle it spezialisten und so

franco


----------



## Maik (13. November 2008)

Hi,

da du dich bei Sven bedankst, geh ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass du einen seiner Ticker verwenden möchtest.

Wenn du uns den Link zu der ausgewählten Variante (es gibt da ja einige), und deinen bisherigen Quellcode postest, können wir auch schauen, wie dir zu helfen ist 

mfg Maik


----------



## mtvrheinwacht (13. November 2008)

oh ich habe eine antwort bekomen! habe ich nicht mit gerechnet das das so einfach geht danke aber ich weiß nicht wie das meinst ich hoffe du bist nicht sauer aber ich habe keine ahnung was du meinst. ich möchte auf der webseite so einen kasten haben wo information laufen soll von unten nach oben mit frontpage geht das nur so von re nach li. und das ist nicht das was ich will nervt ganz schön wenn man was machen möchte weis aber nicht wie hihi sorry aber ich muss lernen wie das geht. also welches soll ich den da nehem und wie vor allem makieren und dan.

franco


----------



## mtvrheinwacht (13. November 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> da du dich bei Sven bedankst, geh ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass du einen seiner Ticker verwenden möchtest.
> 
> ...




mh ich habe ja nur die von sven gefunden jetzt weiß ich was du meinst. aber die sind doch alle gleich oder? aber wie baue ichnihn ein
http://www.mtv-rheinwacht-damen.de da soll der rein


----------



## Maik (13. November 2008)

Hm, du meinst wohl http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/ticker6.htm?

Hier mal die relevanten Auszüge aus dem Quellcode der Seite:

*ticker6.js*:


```
/* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * D I E  V A R I A B L E N * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * */

    //°°°°°°°°°°Die News

tNews=new Array();
tNews.push('Neu bei <a href="http://www.tutorials.de">tutorials.de</a>...noch nen Ticker!');
tNews.push('Der Ticker tickt jetzt nicht mehr, sondern rollt :o)');
tNews.push('im Rahmen der allgemeinen Sparmassnahmen wurde der Code weiter dezimiert');
tNews.push('Update in der Morgend&auml;mmerung:jetzt tickt er auch in Tabellen!');
tNews.push('<b style="color:gold">Nachtrag: Nunmehr tickt er in alle Richtungen</b>');
tNews.push('<table><tr><td><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/avatars/sven%2Bmintel.gif" />'+
           '</td><td>Text <br />neben<br />Bild</td></tr></table>');
tNews.push('August 2007: Dank an <a href="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/members/quaese.html">Quaese</a> '+
            'f&uuml;r die Anpassungen hinsichtlich DOCTYPE-Kompatibilit&auml;t!');


    //°°°°°°°°°°Laufrichtung(up,down,left,right)
strDir      ='up';

    //°°°°°°°°°°Delimiter zwischen den einzelnen News(nur bei left/right)
strDelimiter=' + + + ';

    //°°°°°°°°°°Interval in ms
intInterval =50;

    //°°°°°°°°°°Stop bei mouseover?true:false
blnStopHover=true;

    //°°°°°°°°°°Falls Leeraum zwischen News...hier Wert erhoehen...minimum:1
intRepeat   =2;

    //°°°°°°°°°°Rahmen
strBorder   ='1px solid #818181';

    //°°°°°°°°°°Breite
intWidth    =200;

    //°°°°°°°°°°Höhe
intHeight   =200;

    //Abstand Rahmen->Inhalt
intPadding  =4;

    //Background-color
strBgc      ='#515151';

    //Text-color
strTxtc     ='#ffffff';

    //Textausrichtung
strAlign    ='left';

    //Schritt pro Durchlauf(px)
intStep=1;


/* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * D E R  T I C K E R * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * */

    //IE ab V4?
IE=document.all&&!window.opera;
    //DOM-Browser(ausser IE)
DOM=document.getElementById&&!IE;


//läuft ab IE4 und in DOM-Browsern
if(DOM||IE)
  {
        //Ermitteln, ob Ticker horizontal oder vertikal laufen soll
    blnDir=(strDir=='up'||strDir=='down')?true:false;

        //Bei horizontalem Ticker wird ein nobr-, ansonsten ein div-Tag verwendet
    strNobr=(blnDir)?'div':'nobr';

        //Trennzeichen zwischen den Einzelnen Eintraegen
        //bei horizontalem Ticker gemäss Angabe in Variale strDelimiter
        //Ansonsten Zeilenumbrueche
    strDelimiter=(blnDir)?'<br><br>':strDelimiter;

        //String fuer Textausrichtung bei vertikalem Ticker
    strAlign=(blnDir)?'text-align:'+strAlign+';':'';

        //Variable zum Speichern des Intervals
    var objGo;
        //Variable zum Speichern der Position
    intPos=0;

        //String erzeugen fuer JS-Code, falls Ticker beim mouseover stoppen soll
    strStopHover=(blnStopHover)?'onmouseover="clearInterval(objGo)"onmouseout="objGo=setInterval(\'DM_ticken()\','+intInterval+')"':'';

        //Tickertext zu String zusammenfuegen
    strText=(blnDir)?tNews.join(strDelimiter)+strDelimiter:tNews.join(strDelimiter)+strDelimiter;
    strNews=strText;
    for(i=1;i<intRepeat;++i)
        {
        strNews+=strText;
        }

        //TickerCode zu String zusammenfuegen
    strTicker='<div style="position: relative; '+strAlign+'overflow:hidden;background-color:'+strBgc+
                    ';border:'+strBorder+';width:'+intWidth+'px;height:'+intHeight+'px;padding:'+intPadding+
                    'px;"><'+strNobr+'><div id="ticker"style="position:relative;color:'+strTxtc+';background-color:'+strBgc+
                    ';"'+strStopHover+'>'+strNews+'</div></'+strNobr+'></div>';

        //TickerCode im Dokument ausgeben
    document.write(strTicker);

        //Funktion, um Ticker ticken zu lassen
    function DM_ticken()
    {
        //Ticker-Objekt je nach Browser ermitteln
    objTicker=(IE)?document.all.ticker:document.getElementById('ticker');

        //Array fuer zu manipulierende Eigenschaften des Tickers je nach Richtung
        //Richtung=new Array(Pixelwert zur Aenderung der Position,Breite/Höhe des Tickers,zu andernder Positionswert);
    arrDir=new Array();
    arrDir['up']    =new Array(-1,objTicker.offsetHeight,'top');
    arrDir['down']  =new Array(1,objTicker.offsetHeight,'top');
    arrDir['left']  =new Array(1,objTicker.offsetWidth,'left');
    arrDir['right'] =new Array(-1,objTicker.offsetWidth,'left');

        //Ermitteln von Breite bzw. Höhe der anzuzeigenden Items
    dblOffset=arrDir[strDir][1]/intRepeat;

        //Neuen Positionswert ermitteln
    switch(strDir)
        {
        case'right':
            intPos=(Math.abs(intPos)>dblOffset)?0:intPos;break;
        case'left':
            intPos=(intPos>0)?-dblOffset:intPos;break;
        case 'up':
            intPos=(Math.abs(intPos)>dblOffset)?0:intPos;break;
        case 'down':
            intPos=(intPos>0)?-dblOffset:intPos;break;
        }
        //Neuen Positionswert zuweisen
    objTicker.style[arrDir[strDir][2]]=intPos + "px";

        //Positionswert hoch/heruntersetzen
    intPos+=intStep*arrDir[strDir][0];
    }
        //Erneut ticken lassen
    objGo=setInterval('DM_ticken()',intInterval);
  }
```


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD  XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"  "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<title>Rollender Ticker mit Javascript</title>

<body>

<!-- Ticker in der Seite aufrufen -->
<script type="text/javascript" src="ticker6.js"></script>
<!-- Ende Tickeraufruf -->

</body>
</html>
```


Ich hoffe du kommst damit nun besser zurecht.

Und bitte beachte in deinen Forenbeiträgen unsere Netiquette (Nr.15) bzgl. der erwünschten Groß- und Kleinschreibung, vielen Dank.

mfg Maik


----------



## mtvrheinwacht (13. November 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hm, du meinst wohl http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/ticker6.htm
> 
> Hier mal die relevanten Auszüge aus dem Quellcode der Seite:




danke maik.

muss ich das jetzt komplet makieren und einbauen an der stelle wo es hin soll. man ist mir das peinlich sorry

http://www.mtv-rheinwacht-damen.de


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. November 2008)

Moin Nochmal, Franco 

Mit Frontpage ist das so eine Sache, es ist nicht grade einfach, es dazu zu Bekommen, dass es macht, was man will.

der Einfachste Weg wäre folgender:
Du nimmst den Code, wie er dort zu Sehen ist, und speicherst ihn in einer Datei ab, der du die Endung .js gibst, also bspw.* ticker.js*

Diese Datei musst du jetzt erstmal in dein Web importieren:
Gehe in Frontpage auf "Ordner", und bewege dich zu dem Ordner, in dem sich die Seite befindet, in der du den Ticker benötigst. Dort schiebe per Drag/Drop die erstellte *ticker.js* hinein.

Jetzt öffne die Seite, in der du den Ticker benötigst, und gehe zur HTML-Ansicht. du siehst dort den Quelltext der Seite.  Dort musst du dir die Stelle heraussuchen, an der der Ticker erscheinen soll.
Füge an dieser Stelle Folgendes ein:

```
<script type="text/javascript"src="ticker.js"></script>
```
Das sollte es gewesen sein.


----------



## mtvrheinwacht (13. November 2008)

was heißt drag /drop bitte

soll muss ich in dem ordner von der webseite einen neuen ordner speichern oder eine neue seite einfügen
 du kannst mir glauben das mir das mega peilich ist das ich nicht klar komme


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. November 2008)

Du speicherst die ticker.js irgendwo auf deinem PC, am Besten auf dem Desktop.

Wenn du das getan hast, machst du in Frontpage die Ordnerübersicht auf, und ziehst die ticker.js mit gedrückter linker Maustaste in die Ordnerübersicht...dort lässt du die Maustaste dann los. Das nennt man Drag&Drop->"Ziehen und fallen lassen" 


Du kannst die Datei auch kopieren(rechte Maustaste->Kopieren), und dann in Frontpage in der Ordnerübersicht einfügen(Frontpage->Bearbeiten->einfügen)


----------



## mtvrheinwacht (13. November 2008)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Du speicherst die ticker.js irgendwo auf deinem PC, am Besten auf dem Desktop.
> 
> Wenn du das getan hast, machst du in Frontpage die Ordnerübersicht auf, und ziehst die ticker.js mit gedrückter linker Maustaste in die Ordnerübersicht...dort lässt du die Maustaste dann los. Das nennt man Drag&Drop->"Ziehen und fallen lassen"
> 
> ...





Danke drag /drop jetzt habe ich wider was gelernt.

na ich bekomme es nicht hin muss ich wohl mit leben mist aber danke euch echt total nett von euch aber ich bekomme es nicht hinleider

ärgert mich zwar aber ich kann es nicht ändern scahde habe alles so gemacht wie ihr es mir geschrieben habt aber wohl doch was falsch gemacht. wollte meinem verein was nette tun.

danke für eier verständniss


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. November 2008)

Hast du denn die FTP-Zugangsdaten für die Seite?

Es gibt viele andere Editoren, die nicht so umständlich in der Bedienung sind


----------



## mtvrheinwacht (13. November 2008)

ja natürlich habe ich diese schön das du dich noch mal meldest ich probiere hier immer noch rum aber null chance

franco

ja natürlich habe ich diese schön das du dich noch mal meldest ich probiere hier immer noch rum aber null chance
http://www.francocorleone.eu
http://www.mtv-rheinwacht-damen.de

franco


----------



## Maik (13. November 2008)

Hi,

da ich eben mit Entsetzen feststellen musste, dass meine letzte Antwort nur in Fragmenten übermittelt wurde (das hab ich so auch noch nie erlebt ), hab ich meinen Post (http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1695640-post5.html) entsprechend editiert.

mfg Maik


----------

